# The Mann Island development on Liverpool's waterfront



## editor (Jun 5, 2013)

Do we like? Or not like?













Read some of the issues here: 
http://www.urban75.org/blog/applyin...-island-development-on-liverpools-waterfront/


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

OK, I've warmed slightly to the developers:


> *Mann Island*
> @mannisland
> @urban75 haha, hey, less of the controversial! Loving your work....


----------



## The Boy (Jun 6, 2013)

Not like. If only because of they way they've plonked it down so it half obscures the lovely building behind it. Either block it or don't, but don't do that half-arsed bollocks. I also wonder how many times the architects used the word "iconic" when the plans were first published?

Edit:  And it's a pretty shit looking building to be fair.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2013)

Mind you, I like the GWR building in front. I forgot that they made it all the way into Liverpool.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 6, 2013)

The Boy said:


> Not like. If only because of they way they've plonked it down so it half obscures the lovely building behind it. Either block it or don't, but don't do that half-arsed bollocks. <snip>


 
^This.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 10, 2013)

I like it myself. Seeing it in the flesh is a lot different to the pics IYKWIM. It comes alive a lot more. Also from differing viewpoints it looks fab. I suppose they all work like that. I thought the shard and the gherkin were shite wastes of dosh until I stood by them.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 10, 2013)

what weedyboy says. in the flesh it looks OK


----------

